# hunting with a 40.cal



## brent613 (Jun 16, 2010)

has anyone ever hunted with a 40. cal s & w and if so did you like it or not like it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 16, 2010)

Good for squirrels.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Good for squirrels.



If ya don't like squirrel meat.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 16, 2010)

I have killed several already injured deer with a .40. I was not impressed. 

T


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 16, 2010)

can't speak of deer,...but I have blown big gaping holes clean through armadillos with it,...don't see why a well placed shot would not kill a mature deer.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 17, 2010)

I carried one for a backup when hunting in a swamp full of pigs. Luckily I never needed it. I do not think it is ballistically equipped to shoot deer or pigs.


----------



## stevetarget (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't !


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 17, 2010)

Why would you, when there are so many other capable calibers to choose from , unless thats what you already have . Scott


----------



## brent613 (Jun 17, 2010)

thats just what i have thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## jmoser (Jun 17, 2010)

As long as your .40 cal bullet is fired from a 10mm gun you will be fine  . . . .

180 XTP @ 1300 fps in my G20.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 17, 2010)

So you guys are saying that a solid round fired at Bow distances of 20-30 yds striking just behind the elbow will not penetrate the vitals deep enough to kill cleanly?
Not being argumentative, just curious, like I say my only experience with the .40S&W on live game is with armadillos...devastating at 10 yds or so


----------



## stevetarget (Jun 17, 2010)

No we are not saying that Ripper. Based on my last 40 years of hunting I have heard of countless deer that have been lost because of hunters making a poor choice of weapon or thinking they are better with the weapon they choose than they really are. A short sight radius pistol in a marginal caliber is asking for crippled deer. 
Ask your self this, can you really hit a 3 inch target in the woods at 30 yards with a short barreled  semi auto  handgun on the first shot when leaning up against a tree or sitting in a deer stand 100% of the time. If no, then you should not hunt deer with it.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 17, 2010)

I would not take a shot at a game animal with my .40S&W at distances over 20 yards...but up to that point, if the opportunity presented itself with a clear broadside, then I probably would take the shot, having said that, I might mention that I do not "hunt" with my .40, but I do practice regularly shooting water bottles hanging on tree limbs at 20 yds, so I would feel very comfortable in my ability to hit a broadside at that distance.
I am looking into a .44 mag so that I can hunt with it, as handgun hunting is appealing to me.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 17, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> So you guys are saying that a solid round fired at Bow distances of 20-30 yds striking just behind the elbow will not penetrate the vitals deep enough to kill cleanly?
> Not being argumentative, just curious, like I say my only experience with the .40S&W on live game is with armadillos...devastating at 10 yds or so



As for my self , i was not saying that at all. I just think it leaves to much room for error with a smaller caliber. Sure i think it will kill a deer, no problem, but so will a 22.
I guess i like a larger caliber , the more damage you can do the better off you are. Deer just have a will to live , sometimes they can be hard to put down . Just my .02 worth. Scott


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 17, 2010)

Personally I think I would be remiss to send my wife out with a handgun I intend for her to use to defend herself if it wont kill a deer at 10 to 15 yards. Thus she goes about with a 9mm. Yes I think the 40 could be used at about the same range. I would not go out with the intent to use a 9mm or a 40 S&W but I would have no problem using them at across the room ranges. 

I intend to kill a deer with my 357 revolver and then I intend to kill one with a Ruger Old Army. Now I believe the 357 will be suitable for longer range but I figure the Old Army will do the job at across the room range. Couple guys here have killed deer with an Remington 1858 clone and the Old Army is capable of holding a bit more powder.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 1, 2010)

It does fine on hogs just make good shots...if it goes through a hog I KNOW it will go through a deer


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 4, 2010)

.25 ACP is deer legal in GA........


----------



## Dub (Aug 4, 2010)

*Archery conditions....*

I may....may....give it a whirl this year...if for no other reason that I've never killed on with a .40S&W.

Looks like it worked out very nicely on this brace of hogs:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=557631


I like my revolvers better due to the clean & crisp single action trigger break.  It'd take ideal conditions...archery conditions for me to try to bust one with my GLOCK.

I've got to get a good hunting load for the GLOCK...DoubleTapAmmo.com has some 180gr .40S&W loads that should push out about 1150fps from my G22.

Archery conditions....


----------



## snook24 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thats all Id do with it to is max 20yrds


----------



## Bryan K (Aug 5, 2010)

It is not something I would do unless you enjoy watching animals suffer. It might kill clean sometimes,but the problem is that most times not, unless your talking about rabbit hunting.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you have a fine self defense round with your .40 cal.


----------



## encoreman (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Stevetarget, He said .40 S&W he never said semi-auto, I have a S&W 610 wheelgun that shoots .40S&W as well as 10mm. The 10mm has about the same ballistics as a .41 mag, I believe a 180 gr .40S&W within 40 yards with good shot placement will do the trick. I may have to try the .40 and see how it works, I could load 2 .40's and 4 10mm's. The art of handgun hunting is practice and shot placement. My usual  hunting handgun is a Encore .308 15 " barrel, which actually is a sbr. It does the trick!!


----------



## Dub (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice wheelgun.

You lost me, though.   Why are you loading 2 40's and 4 10mm's?


----------



## dtala (Sep 30, 2010)

My experience is limited to one kill with a Sigma 40S&W....one shot at around a hundred yards, hit the neck, dead right there......

oh yeah, before ya'll jump in...the buck was wounded by my BIL who had run out of ammo. It was his first deer and he shot VERY BADLY.

I'd pick something else to HUNT deer with....

  troy


----------



## olchevy (Sep 30, 2010)

dtala said:


> My experience is limited to one kill with a Sigma 40S&W....one shot at around a hundred yards, hit the neck, dead right there......
> 
> oh yeah, before ya'll jump in...the buck was wounded by my BIL who had run out of ammo. It was his first deer and he shot VERY BADLY.
> 
> ...



Hey you got it down, and I commend you for that!


----------



## olchevy (Sep 30, 2010)

I may try it this year just to see how it does, but I will only use it if it is 10 yards or less.....Other wise I will use my rifle that I will be carrying also.


----------



## tullisfireball (Sep 30, 2010)

stevetarget said:


> No we are not saying that Ripper. Based on my last 40 years of hunting I have heard of countless deer that have been lost because of hunters making a poor choice of weapon or thinking they are better with the weapon they choose than they really are. A short sight radius pistol in a marginal caliber is asking for crippled deer.
> Ask your self this, can you really hit a 3 inch target in the woods at 30 yards with a short barreled  semi auto  handgun on the first shot when leaning up against a tree or sitting in a deer stand 100% of the time. If no, then you should not hunt deer with it.



most bow hunters couldn't make that same shot 100% of the time. As for marginal calibers I sold a .44 Mag rifle because it wounded too many deer and never dropped any, the longest shot was 40 yards


----------



## bowyer (Oct 5, 2010)

tullisfireball said:


> most bow hunters couldn't make that same shot 100% of the time. As for marginal calibers I sold a .44 Mag rifle because it wounded too many deer and never dropped any, the longest shot was 40 yards



Why are you blaming the rifle and the cartridge?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 5, 2010)

Hole through both lungs and a deer ain't breathing long.


----------



## tullisfireball (Oct 5, 2010)

bowyer said:


> Why are you blaming the rifle and the cartridge?



the same shots with with my shotgun, 30-06, 50 M/L etc. the deer dropped or only ran short distances. The deer I found had good hits, and since I wasn't a novice at hunting or shooting I don't think it was my shot placement.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 6, 2010)

So,...at 20-30yds, standing broadside shot placed right behind the elbow kills that deer quickly enough so that any tracking is similar to bow kill?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Oct 6, 2010)

love it....real challenge and fun! never had a problem.


----------



## olchevy (Oct 6, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> love it....real challenge and fun! never had a problem.



Good to hear from someone who has.....What round or load do you use?


----------



## timgarside (Oct 6, 2010)

I have carried my .40 in as a back up while hog hunting and had to use it once on a close encounter only because it was the only handgun that I brought with me that weekend. dropped a 125 pounder dead in its tracks from a distance of 15 yards. I never thought of going out targeting game with it specifically and if I would have packed my gear properly I probably wouldnt have had the opportunity to say I have used it on game. If it is your only weapon, dont over step your capabilities with it. If you are an expert marksman with it out to 30 yards then dont take shots past 30 yards. I think that goes for all weapons and calibers though, just use common sense and make well placed shots.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Oct 6, 2010)

I wouldnt shoot unless the deer is within 20yds.....I shot one at 15ft with 45acp Hollow point right in the boiler room, deer ran 150yds before piling up. I DO NOT SUGGEST trying with a .40 cal but it can be done.


----------



## olchevy (Oct 6, 2010)

SuburbanShooter said:


> I wouldnt shoot unless the deer is within 20yds.....I shot one at 15ft with 45acp Hollow point right in the boiler room, deer ran 150yds before piling up. I DO NOT SUGGEST trying with a .40 cal but it can be done.



From my understanding we should never use hollow point ammo for deer when using pistols, I have been told it will expand to fast and not do enough damage, whereas solid lead will punch a .45cal whole through the deer, or .40 cal whole.....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Oct 7, 2010)

olchevy said:


> Good to hear from someone who has.....What round or load do you use?



.40 Glock model 23     keep it with me when I hunt the swamp....if one pops out in the creek...Game Over...never lost one...actually can't lose one that drops in it's tracks


----------



## snook24 (Oct 9, 2010)

Shot 2 more hogs with no problem yesterday...one dropped and had to trail the other one, it only went 30 yards and left a good blood trail....still using my glock 35 40 cal and havent lost or had a problem with it yet. You def have to practice to make good shots and keep the shot distance short


----------



## benafrye (Oct 11, 2010)

Not good


----------



## olchevy (Oct 11, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> .40 Glock model 23     keep it with me when I hunt the swamp....if one pops out in the creek...Game Over...never lost one...actually can't lose one that drops in it's tracks



Yeah I keep my  Glock 23 in my avatar on my side ANY time I go out in the woods, we are over run with yotes and aggressive strays.
Anything inside of 25 yards I keep a Group like no ones business, always under two inches.....I am going to try it out this year but I am going to keep it 15 yards and under and only if it is a perfect shot. Otherwise I will use my 1894 .44 I will be carrying.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Oct 11, 2010)

I know that it can be done, I've done it.

With that being said, I'll never use the 40 to kill another deer unless it is to put down an injured one.
The shot I took was at about 20 yards, got a complete pass-through, no blood, deer ran 25 yards or so and piled up.  When I got to her there was practically no expansion and the shot was directly through the heart.

It can be done, there are just tons of better options available.


----------



## roperdoc (Oct 12, 2010)

Expansion is overrated in pistol cals. A 40 with no expansion is still as big or larger than any cal up to 7mm with textbook 1.5x cal expansion. Penetration is key to leaving a good blood trail via an exit wound. Yes shot placement is very important, and hydrostatic shock is much less than higher velocity rounds. Only take shots you're able to make consistently. Of course, that's not bad advice for bows, rifles, basketballs.............


----------

